# 211 and it's OTA tuner



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I asked this question in another forum, but really didn't get an answer. The 211 is advertised as capable of receiving OTA digital via it's tuner. My question is this: I currently own an 811 and it's OTA tuner (as poor as it is) will receive both digital as well as analog locals. Am I to understand that I basically would not benefit from upgrading to the 211 if all of my locals are not digital all the time? From time to time, our local affiliates here in the Beaumont/Port Arthur area have difficulty with their digital signal and, when that happens, I can switch over and view their analog broadcast until the problem is corrected.
It sounds as though if that is the case, I would not be able to view those analog broadcasts with the 211. If this is true, it would seem to me that many Dish subs will be affected since I cannot be the only one out there who has this problem; storms, lightning, multipathing, etc. can always make our local digitals temporarily unwatchable....

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP-211 cannot tune analog signals. Only OTA digital and satellite feeds.

It does pass through the antenna connection for a regular TV tuner to grab the channels.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> The ViP-211 cannot tune analog signals. Only OTA digital and satellite feeds.
> 
> It does pass through the antenna connection for a regular TV tuner to grab the channels.


Which would require the use of another input, right?
It just doesn't seem right that Echostar would have designed a new generation of receivers and ignored the inevitable fact that there will not always be an OTA digital signal available.....I'll say again, it's a real inconvenience for those who have the same problem as I do (which has to be about everyone at one time or another) and also don't want to have to incorporate another input into their TV/HT viewing...

Ken


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

khearrean said:


> Which would require the use of another input, right?
> It just doesn't seem right that Echostar would have designed a new generation of receivers and ignored the inevitable fact that there will not always be an OTA digital signal available.....I'll say again, it's a real inconvenience for those who have the same problem as I do (which has to be about everyone at one time or another) and also don't want to have to incorporate another input into their TV/HT viewing...
> 
> Ken


This is one of two reasons that I won't be getting a 211 (the other being lack of guide date for locals if you don't subscribe to locals). Forgawdssake, a NTSC tuner would probably have cost them about $10 in parts to add to the box. Without it, you have to deal with using another input, splitting your antenna signal, blahblahblah. Seems like a real inconvenience to me.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

khearrean said:


> Which would require the use of another input, right?
> It just doesn't seem right that Echostar would have designed a new generation of receivers and ignored the inevitable fact that there will not always be an OTA digital signal available.....I'll say again, it's a real inconvenience for those who have the same problem as I do (which has to be about everyone at one time or another) and also don't want to have to incorporate another input into their TV/HT viewing...
> 
> Ken


If you have a TV, split the signal from your antenna, sending one lead to the 411/211 and the other to the TV. Also I believe the 211 (unlike the 811), has RF output, which allows you to route the RF through the 211 to the TV for analog stations. In 3 years this should be moot and I don't see it as that big of an issue, today.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> This is one of two reasons that I won't be getting a 211 (the other being lack of guide date for locals if you don't subscribe to locals). Forgawdssake, a NTSC tuner would probably have cost them about $10 in parts to add to the box. Without it, you have to deal with using another input, splitting your antenna signal, blahblahblah. Seems like a real inconvenience to me.


It's probably done for the same reason more and more car mfgrs. are dropping cassette players in favor of CD player/changers....it's dated technology. Yes, of course there are still plenty of cassettes (NTSC signals) out there....but they're trying to wean us off the older technology and onto the newer....I agree...it kinda sucks....but think of it this way....if SOMEONE didn't/doesn't make this kind of move....hey, we'd all still have 8-tracks in our cars.....


----------



## ogre (Feb 5, 2004)

My question would be what generation is this OTA digital receiver. Please tell me that it not the same as what's in my 6000.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My guess is twofold...

One is that probably most people don't need another analog tuner when their TV has one built-in anyway.

Another is that whenever the all-digital deadline is finally mandated (originally 2006 I think, but now 2009 last I heard I believe) there will no longer be an analog signal for TV to retrieve.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Except cable and local sources (VCRs etc) but that's waining too.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Whats a VCR?!?!?!


----------



## bkress (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey Guys, Its Just not the OTA signals I use, Its my NTSC Modulators and a Couple of Camera's I have around the House, Now is someone going to step up to the plate and build us a ATSC modulator, If so and it doesn't cost a arm and leg 
I will buy one !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

khearrean said:


> Which would require the use of another input, right?
> It just doesn't seem right that Echostar would have designed a new generation of receivers and ignored the inevitable fact that there will not always be an OTA digital signal available.....I'll say again, it's a real inconvenience for those who have the same problem as I do (which has to be about everyone at one time or another) and also don't want to have to incorporate another input into their TV/HT viewing...


If you have an HD Ready or better TV, it has an analog tuner. A-B switches and block converters are wonderful tools if you've still got other sources (like "classic" video games) that output only NTSC. By looping through alone, I've got three devices feeding a 35 year old television. I bought a stereo modulator, but I've never had to press it into service as I can connect anything through a VCR.

Admittedly I haven't experienced the downtime with my local DTV providers that you have though.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

harsh said:


> If you have an HD Ready or better TV, it has an analog tuner. A-B switches and block converters are wonderful tools if you've still got other sources (like "classic" video games) that output only NTSC. By looping through alone, I've got three devices feeding a 35 year old television. I bought a stereo modulator, but I've never had to press it into service as I can connect anything through a VCR.
> 
> Admittedly I haven't experienced the downtime with my local DTV providers that you have though.


I don't disagree with any of the posted recommended work-arounds, but unless I'm missing something, they still all require having to utilize another input/step in the process of switching from an analog broadcast to a digital one (when required). I realize that may be a small price to pay to have MPEG4 technology, but for me, it's still a hassle. With at least 3 years still to go, I feel Echostar should have kept their OTA tuner a combo.

Ken


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

khearrean said:


> I don't disagree with any of the posted recommended work-arounds, but unless I'm missing something, they still all require having to utilize another input/step in the process of switching from an analog broadcast to a digital one (when required). I realize that may be a small price to pay to have MPEG4 technology, but for me, it's still a hassle. With at least 3 years still to go, I feel Echostar should have kept their OTA tuner a combo.
> 
> Ken


What we're comfortable with causes us too resist change. I was disturbed that the 811 had no RF out, which meant that I couldn't access analog OTA without A/B
a splitter or by passing the 811s digital tuner. The 211 is different, but the solution is akward only is we make it so. I refuse to watch analog OTA. For me the 211 is not a drawback.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

My 211 receives an excellent OTA digital signal. It is far stronger signal than the 811 or the 6000. I even believe the picture quality on the HD & SD channels are bettter than the 811. Most station on the OTA come in with 100 % signal strength and I have no drop outs. or pixelation. Fox on 10 is 77%, but a good signal.


----------



## rrfrey (Dec 1, 2005)

Jerry,

My 811 has been very frustrating with OTA signals. Half the stations have wildly varing signal strengths. They can be around 75% then suddenly drop to 49% (which seems to = zero) for a few minutes then come back up.

Was your 811 having these wild signal swings?

I likely have multipath issues. Been waiting to hear if the new tuners can deal with it better. Thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

rrfrey said:


> Jerry,
> 
> My 811 has been very frustrating with OTA signals. Half the stations have wildly varing signal strengths. They can be around 75% then suddenly drop to 49% (which seems to = zero) for a few minutes then come back up.
> 
> ...


My 211 is 28-33% better than the 811 OTA tuner signal. Same cables, same everything...just switched out the 811 for the 211.
On the 811 my signal strengths were 70-75.
On the 211 my signal strengths are 95-100.
Comparatively the signal strength on my 921, when placed in the same location as the 211 is 115-125.


----------

